# AC issue , suggestions ?



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

2015 RV with a Dometic 13500 BTU A/C. When I turn on the AC it makes a humming noise and it sounds like the compressor is trying to kick on . Any ideas? I checked for obvious issues but can’t visually see anything . Suggestions?


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you have another capacitor to try?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

ruquick said:


> Do you have another capacitor to try?


I have one I can take out of my other ac unit I have on the camper and try it


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> I have one I can take out of my other ac unit I have on the camper and try it


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

This is going to sound silly, but remove grill and see if you can turn squirrel cage. Had that happen to us, and dang dirt dobbers had built their nest blocking fan from turning. Cleared it out, and all was well. Hope it’s something that simple. Good luck.


----------

